# Neat trailcam pic



## begleytree (Aug 19, 2006)

Small fork buck under a prizmatic rainbow. Not a shooter by any means yet, but a cool pic, I thought.
-Ralph


----------



## colverpa (Sep 2, 2006)

cool


----------

